# attaching ridge beam to existing house



## jlaudate (May 14, 2010)

Hi all!

I wish I would have snapped a few pictures, but I'll try to explain as best as i can in the interim.

I'm doing a screened-in deck on the 1st floor of a 2-story house, and need to tie my ridge beam into the existing wall structure of the house. Any recommendations on the best way?

I thought of just getting 2 pieces of angle-iron, through bolting to the ridge beam, and then lag bolting to existing studs in the wall... any thoughts on this approach?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it a ridge beam - sized to carry the roof weight across the distance ?
Or just a ridge board - where rafters will meet from opposite sides
Big difference between the 2


----------



## jlaudate (May 14, 2010)

I think this would qualify as "ridge board" -- it's a 2x8 which my 2x6 rafters will tie into.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

As Scuba noted, a ridge BEAM is a structural element specifically designed to carry roof weight (typically half the roof load). A ridge beam must be designed by a qualified professional, and because the supports are critical, part of the design of the ridge beam is a set of details of the connection between the ridge beam supports and the ridge beam itself. If you have a ridge beam, you must support it correctlly, meaning the roof load must be carried down through the framing to the foundation.

If you have a ridge board, as Scuba noted, you have a non-stgructural element, which is held up by the rafters. If you don't know which you have, I recommend you seek professional assistance in developing a framing plan.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

jlaudate said:


> I think this would qualify as "ridge board" -- it's a 2x8 which my 2x6 rafters will tie into.


I'm gonna jump on the "get someone who knows what's up" bandwagon here, but for clarification: If you have a structural ridge "beam" then it's likely there will not be any ceiling joists. Using a a ridge beam is one way of creating a vaulted ceiling. If there is going to be a horizontal ceiling stacked on top of the walls, then it's likely you've got a ridge board and it won't be structural, just providing a surface for opposing rafters to bear against.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A picture of where you are attaching it might help
How long is the 2x8 ?
Will you have ceiling joists or rafter ties ?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> A picture of where you are attaching it might help
> How long is the 2x8 ?
> Will you have ceiling joists or rafter ties ?


me thinks a vault


----------

